

Emoji Blitz - Free Android Game Download - Would love People's thoughts on it? - appsmania
http://appsmania.co/app/emoji-blitz/

======
appsmania
Hi Folks,

Would love people's thoughts on our new game Emoji Blitz.

Thanks for downloading it and playing with it.

How can we make it better? Any suggestions will help?

Thank you.

